# Who is your style icon? [PICS!]



## Fizzymartini (Mar 7, 2007)

Sorry if this has been done before, but whose style/look do you admire the most? Let's create a gallery! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mine changes constantly, but my style-flavour of the moment is Zooey Deschanel... I'd never heard of her before I watched "Hitchhikers Guide", but I thought she was gorgeous, and a few image-googles later, I'm really loving her sense of style. 






The vintage-minidress-over-black-opaques look just suits her, and I love the way she uses colour; this would *so* be how I'd dress right now, if I had the money/knowledge of where to shop! My favourite from the above pics is the black dress with the purple+pink trim - you can't see it, but she's wearing forest green boots that really look *fab* with the whole ensemble! Plus, I think she's beautiful:






Who's yours?


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 7, 2007)

Totally Elizabeth Taylor a la "Butterfield 8" and "Cat on a Hot Tin Roof".
I love her make-up, and hair especially (*coughs*she plays the biggest slut ever in Butterfield 8 so not much for clothes...)


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 9, 2007)

Jennifer Aniston; she's soooo classy


----------

